# Injection Sites & injecting in public



## mikee (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi,

Are there any other places on your body you can inject other than thigh&stomach? I inject into my lower stomach out of ease, but i was wondering where other people inject? and ive read about people injecting through clothes...is this ok to do?sounds wierd to me!

Also how do people get on with injecting in public? after 5-6 months of being diagnosed i still find it uncomfortable to inject in restaurants etc as i dont want to put other people off their meals etc.. or shud i just think, stuff them i need to do it?

Thanks in advance!

Mike


----------



## RWJ (Dec 15, 2008)

I inject into my buttocks - but not in public! 

I rotate by doing one buttock in the morning, 2 to stomach during the day then the other buttock last thing. In public I try and be discreet, and if necessary try to find a disabled WC - more space.


----------



## angel30eyes (Dec 15, 2008)

*Injecting in public*

Hi there Mikee, i inject in public all the time, the staff in Mcdonalds stopped gawking at me after the first few weeks, i treat the kids to mcdonalds breakfast at weekends 
They are great actually and have never said anything, i take the kids out all the time so inject in some funny places and no-body has ever said anything and i couldn't care less either, it's life or death in a manner of speaking so if they have a problem then tough t***ys
Have never injected through my clothes though, does sound a tad weird as you can't tell where your getting and i use the back of my arm and thigh too
Hope this helps


----------



## Jules A (Dec 15, 2008)

I was told thigh or buttocks for basal and stomach or upper arm for bolus. Can't easily inject myself in buttocks or upper arm so I stick to thigh and stomach. 

I have no qualms about injecting in public - I doubt that many people other than those on my table even notice and anyone on my table has probably seen me inject lots of times before.

As it might cause a bit of a stir if I pulled down my trousers in a restaurant I inject through them if I am out when my basal shot is due - my nurse said it was OK and the needle goes through the clothing with no difficulty. Only touble is if it bleeds I make a bit of a mess of my trousers.


----------



## aymes (Dec 15, 2008)

you can also use your upper arm, although not everyone gets on with that. I'm fine now but I used to be very skinny and then when I used my arms I came out in bruises the size of tennis balls! I have a friend take me to one side once and ask if I had problems at home as it looked like I was being beated around..!

I know a lot of people inject through clothing but it is something most medical people will tell you not to do, I believe you risk infections etc. I've done it probably 2/3 times when I've had no choice, stuck on a train platform with a big coat on etc.

I really struggled with injecting in public at first, I've been diagnosed for about 4 1/2 years now but have only really done it in public for the last 18 months. I think it's a personal thing about when you feel comfortable but my attitude now is that I have to do it and that I shouldn't need to go off to hide in the toilets etc. That said I try to be as subtle as I can about it (under the table in my leg or stomach etc) and I'll always 'warn' the people I'm sitting with if they haven't seen me do it before, that way if they really don't like it they know to look away!


----------



## Alan221 (Dec 15, 2008)

I prefer to use the tops of my thighs, but obviuosly this becomes impractical in restuarants if you want to inject at the table, in which case I use my stomach. A friend has been Type 1 for nearly 20 years has become much more adept at using different sites - he tends to use the tops of his arms in restaurants. I must admit that I was very conscious of not upsetting others when I was first diagnosed too. I try to be discreet, but if it's a choice between DKA and upsetting someone I know which i'll choose.


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't inject in the toilets, I think it is unhygenic. Injecting is discreet and takes a minute at most. I can't imagine anyone feeling anything stronger than momentary disgust in a restaurant.


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 15, 2008)

I do mine in my tum,thighs and bum but I've never been able to bring myself round to doing it in my arm because my arms are tiny and I don't know how i'd be able to push the button to inject anyway lol. I'm also newly diagnosed and have found it a bit embarrasing in public before to inject but we have to do it and if they don't like it they don't have to look do they? I've never injected through my clothes because I'd prob hurt myself and I don't think it's very clean either but that's just my personal opinion i know some people on here say that they do.


----------



## mikee (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks ladies and gents, glad to hear im far from alone in this situation. some great help and advice coming in!


----------



## annemarie08 (Dec 15, 2008)

mikee said:


> thanks ladies and gents, glad to hear im far from alone in this situation. some great help and advice coming in!


hi mikee i dont really care if people see me inject in public, it is a fact of life in this day and age, if you dont like it dont look is my opinion!i tend to just use my thighs and stomach. i always try to avoid injecting in to lumps. in public i always inject in to my stomach, just coz its easier. you can use your bum or arm to rotate sites. i dont inject in my arms through choice as they injected me there in hospital and i had a bruise for a week ha ha. i wouldnt inject through clothes because of the hygiene aspect and because im always scared of the needle snapping off, (irrational i know!)


----------



## mikee (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah thats the think about injecting through clothes, would the needle snap? il stick to straight in the flesh i think. ive never tried it in the arm or bum before. but you mention lumps...do you mean the lumps from constant injections?is that a kind of scar tissue or sumit? i am wary of this and guess its the body was of telling us its time to switch site?


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 15, 2008)

I inject in public all the time, I have never had anyone say anything and I'm pretty discrete so I don't think most people even notice. Even my other half will sometimes ask if I did my insulin because she didn't notice me doing it.

I inject through clothes, I think the minimal risk is worth it and will inject through my trousers (dark coloured only!).

I like to do my lantus in my buttocks, but most of my novorapid go in my arms- my prefered site.


----------



## AlanJardine (Dec 15, 2008)

When I asked my DSN, I was told not to inject through clothes because it will change the depth of the injection. Probably wouldn't matter much with a thin shirt or something on, but if that's the case, it's easy enough to pull the shirt up a bit to expose a bit of skin.

I definitely would not inject through trousers or thick clothes, and absolutley refuse to hide in the toilets like a druggie.


----------



## tracey w (Dec 15, 2008)

I inject in buttocks, thighs and tummy. usually do left buttock for 3/4 injections, changing site, right buttock, left thigh, right thigh, tummy. Unless in public and then its tummy.

My dsn told me to do it in public as should not offend anyone, I did at first and can honestly say no one seems to notice, but I got so worked up about it, I found I didnt enjoy my meal! i know stupid, for months going to toilet but have recently starded doing it at the table again and feel much better about it. Especially after reading these posts! Thanks guys, I was never ashamed or anything, just uncomfortable that people would wonder what I was up to.

This is just a normal part of life for us and we just need to get on with it, who cares if people look, I dont anymore!


----------



## annemarie08 (Dec 15, 2008)

mikee said:


> yeah thats the think about injecting through clothes, would the needle snap? il stick to straight in the flesh i think. ive never tried it in the arm or bum before. but you mention lumps...do you mean the lumps from constant injections?is that a kind of scar tissue or sumit? i am wary of this and guess its the body was of telling us its time to switch site?


not really sure, i assume the lumps are nothing much to worry about i usually just make sure i rotate. after a few days the lumps go.i only ever get them on my thighs where i inject my nightime levemir. its probably just celulite!! ha ha.


----------



## Caroline (Dec 16, 2008)

Some places have a dedicated first aid room. While you might have to be accompanied by a member of staff or first aider, reputable organisations are happy to allow you to use the room for this purpose.


----------



## annemarie08 (Dec 16, 2008)

*injecting insulin*

 getting back to a previous thread about injection sites etc, have any of you taught family how to inject you? i have been teaching my 12yr old how to inject me in case im to ill to do it, my 15yr old is too needle phobic at the moment. what about glucagon injections have any of you type 1's got it at home in case of severe hypo's ? or relying on the emergency services ?? sorry to scare you.


----------



## angel30eyes (Dec 16, 2008)

*Kids*

I took my kids to my diabetic appointment, they are 10 & 12, the nurse i saw after the doctor showed them and got them to inject a squidgy ball thingy a coupla times and it was all a bit of a laugh so they weren't too bothered about it and now if i'm ill they do it for me, in fact my 12 yr old gets it all ready for me when i do it myself 
As for the hypo needle, i have one in the fridge and they know how to use that too, i know some people wouldn't agree with taking kids to their appointments but she was fine and said it was better because if anything did happen they know exactly what to do, hope this helps


----------



## annemarie08 (Dec 16, 2008)

angel30eyes said:


> I took my kids to my diabetic appointment, they are 10 & 12, the nurse i saw after the doctor showed them and got them to inject a squidgy ball thingy a coupla times and it was all a bit of a laugh so they weren't too bothered about it and now if i'm ill they do it for me, in fact my 12 yr old gets it all ready for me when i do it myself
> As for the hypo needle, i have one in the fridge and they know how to use that too, i know some people wouldn't agree with taking kids to their appointments but she was fine and said it was better because if anything did happen they know exactly what to do, hope this helps


i totally agree that our children are taught all aspects of diabetes, including injecting and where to inject. if it was'nt for quick thinking on my eldests part in calling the paramedics i woud'nt be here to tell the tale!! ( i was unconcious with dka)another reason i have told them all about it is in case they develope it in their 30s like my whole family have, at least they will have all the knowledge to deal with it. plus they are the next generation and we need to educate as many people about diabetes  as we can. you would be surprised how many people i have spoken to since i was in hospital who knew i was diabetic and was rushed to hospital in diabetic coma and asked "didnt someone give you sugar?" i had dka!! people assume because your diabetic that you should be given sugar because they dont know the difference between hyper and hypos!!!


----------



## Copepod (Dec 16, 2008)

*zip-off trousers for thigh injections*

A couple of years ago I bought my first ever pair of trousers where you can zip off the legs to leave just shorts. They were ideal for travelleing, camping etc - and almost by accident I discovered that openning the zip a short way meant I could inject into my thigh.


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 16, 2008)

I always inject through clothes. Its only bad when you bleed and if you havent had a good look at your legs in the mornings.
My belly is too skinny so its my legs and my arms. I cant work out how to do my bum.
I always do it in public, i dont care. Somebody said about doing it in toilets, Now that seems very silly, Not very clean at all.
Cars are the worst place, then cars haha. xxx


----------



## WorzelGummidge (Dec 16, 2008)

I do it through my clothes in public. I use syringes which are thicker than pen needles, I'd imagine if you put a pen needle through thick fabric (like jeans) it'd blunt it considerably. I only use my thighs and stomach, and I much prefer my stomach because it hurts a lot less. After 8 years of diabetes I only found out last week that you can do it above the belly button and not just below! 

What I do now is do my injections in lines about 15mm apart, to make sure I'm rotating enough. It probably looks odd but it stops me developing lumps or stabbing the same place each time!


----------



## angel30eyes (Dec 16, 2008)

*Rotating*

I have had 3 kids so enough belly to rotate for the rest of my life lol


----------



## GDP (Dec 16, 2008)

I use the outside of the arms quite a bit as I find it less painful than the stomach where I bruise more easily. Because the injection is meant to miss muscle (subcutaneous) I use short 8mm needles. The new Novorapid pens are amazing, the mechanism is as smooth as a normal syringe. I was told by my doctor not to inject through clothes because there is a small risk the needle takes a fragment of clothing with it in to the skin when injecting, hence the possibility of infection.


----------



## WorzelGummidge (Dec 16, 2008)

I've always been told 8mm is too long for arms and you should use 5/6mms. I never use my arms though so I probably didn't pay too much attention


----------



## Alan221 (Dec 16, 2008)

GDP, do you find the Novorapid pens (and Levemir too) are more difficult to use when they're new? I find that the first few uses are harder, sometimes they'll only click down one unit at a time.


----------



## aymes (Dec 16, 2008)

WorzelGummidge said:


> I do it through my clothes in public. I use syringes which are thicker than pen needles, I'd imagine if you put a pen needle through thick fabric (like jeans) it'd blunt it considerably. I only use my thighs and stomach, and I much prefer my stomach because it hurts a lot less. After 8 years of diabetes I only found out last week that you can do it above the belly button and not just below!
> 
> What I do now is do my injections in lines about 15mm apart, to make sure I'm rotating enough. It probably looks odd but it stops me developing lumps or stabbing the same place each time!



above the belly button?? That's something I've never even considered, will have to give it a try.
Stomach and arms are my preferred sites although lantus tends to go in my thighs.


----------



## GDP (Dec 16, 2008)

I collected the new pens two days ago. The old ones I agree, were often difficult to use. I couldnt inject using my left hand, as I am right handed, because it was uncomfortable to steady the pen for injecting. The new pens are just amazing. You will notice the difference because although the pen case is still predominantly dark blue, the inside (syringe and plunger) are bright orange. The mechanism is so light that you can inject completely effortlessly. I hope the old type are completely replaced and we get the new version from now on!


----------



## Alan221 (Dec 16, 2008)

GDP, I think I've been using those pens ever since I was diagnosed. I do agree they are easier to use than the Levemir ones - although they appear to be the same, except for the green colouring.


----------



## GDP (Dec 16, 2008)

hmm I dont know, I was using the old type for about 3 years. I don't use Levenir, other than Novorapid I use Lanctus. Those pens are pretty useless, stiff to inject and the needles dont like fitting on the pen thread when the protective needle cover is in place. Daft.


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 17, 2008)

I like my Novopens. They are well stif when new, Just have to play around alot with it. Someone said that 8mm are too long for arms, they are all i have ever used i have never been offered shorter ones, they are fine through clothes even jeans.
xxxx


----------



## Jules A (Dec 17, 2008)

WorzelGummidge said:


> After 8 years of diabetes I only found out last week that you can do it above the belly button and not just below!
> 
> What I do now is do my injections in lines about 15mm apart, to make sure I'm rotating enough. It probably looks odd but it stops me developing lumps or stabbing the same place each time!



I go round and round my belly button, quarter of the way round each day, so it takes me four days to go all the way round. I try to vary the distance out as well so I dont use the same spot too often.


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 17, 2008)

I use 8mm but have borrowed 5mm on occasion and found that they were painless, was thinking of switching but haven't got around to it. may have just got lucky those few times though because generally the 8mm are painless but some I can feel.


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 17, 2008)

annemarie08 said:


> getting back to a previous thread about injection sites etc, have any of you taught family how to inject you? i have been teaching my 12yr old how to inject me in case im to ill to do it, my 15yr old is too needle phobic at the moment. what about glucagon injections have any of you type 1's got it at home in case of severe hypo's ? or relying on the emergency services ?? sorry to scare you.



Nope no-one knows how to inject my insulin, i can't imagine any situation that I wouldn't be able to inject myself and if I was then I would want to be in hospital. 

 I don't have glucagon, i don't want anyone injecting me. In a panic or in a situation where the person doesn't know whether I am low or high the chance of someone injecting the wrong stuff increases. if I am unconscious then I'd want 999 called and they can test and inject me.


----------



## aymes (Dec 17, 2008)

annemarie08 said:


> getting back to a previous thread about injection sites etc, have any of you taught family how to inject you? i have been teaching my 12yr old how to inject me in case im to ill to do it, my 15yr old is too needle phobic at the moment. what about glucagon injections have any of you type 1's got it at home in case of severe hypo's ? or relying on the emergency services ?? sorry to scare you.



I've not told anyone how to do my insulin but my housemates and colleagues know how to do glucagon, including testing my blood first. I only teach those I can trust so if one of them wasn't around I'd expect someone to call an ambulance but I think if an ambulance can be avoided I'd prefer that, in terms of drama and expense.


----------



## Copepod (Dec 28, 2008)

I completely agree - I'd never want anyone other than myself or a qualified medic / nurse / ambulance technician etc to inject my insulin - and I'd have to be very incapacitated to allow anyone else to do it insead of me. 

When knocked off my bike by a car door opened by an unobservant driver, I ended up in hospital to 2 nights, wound cleaning & suturing under general anaesthetic delayed by incoming emergencies. Completely understandable, but wouldn't have been an issue if they'd taken my suggestion of doing procedure under local anaesthetic - and might have been quicker if they hadn't admitted me under the plastics team, which didn't have any beds, so I was placed on a gynaecology ward (the only thing appropriate being that I am female!) Being woken up every 2 hours for 2 nights to check blood glucose, then noisily clank the keys to adjust an intravenous infusion of glucose and insulin isn't my idea of normal sleep, but at least it was a brief respite from subcutaneous injections. However, one bandaged and stiff arm from the original injury and the other kept straight due to cannula into my elbow wasn't too much fun - difficult even to position a book / magazine / newspaper to read, but at least there was no charge for listening to the radio. The husband of a woman who was heading home very kindly offered me use of her TV payment card, but I declined, with thanks, as I was happy with the radio, and he found someone else who was expecting to be in hospital longer. I think they were concerned that I looked so pale with dark eyes - but that's normal for me.

I did have a glucagon set for several years - until it expired without being used, so I donated it to a mountain rescue team for training use. I haven't replaced it. As glucagon is only admistered if semi / unconscious, I haven't tried giving it to myself - and have never needed to give to anyone else, although I have administered plenty of intramuscular injections, particularly immunisations while working as a nurse. For insulin for patients in hospital, we usually handed the kit to the person to give to themselves.


----------



## loopyloo (Dec 28, 2008)

My daughter uses her belly and thighs.  She always uses her thighs for her lantus.  She tries to keep her stomach for when she is not able to get to her thighs ie being in public.  She got me to use her arm for her lantus one evening whilst we were watching a show at butlins.  I have got my hubby and my brother to do her novarapid in her arms so that i know they are able to do an injection on her incase she was ill and I wasn't around.  (had to tell them they didn't need to stab her so hard though) Being a nurse I did her first insulin when she was admitted (to the ward I have worked on).
I have explained to my 7yr old son about calling an ambulance if she was unconsious.  She dozed off in the car a few times on the way back from butlins and everytime she did he called her and poked her till she responded then said 'good your not unconsious so I don't need to call an ambulance.' Needless to say she didn't get much sleep.  When we went thrrough with him about calling an ambulance he sadi he would tell them that she was diabetic and injected herself with insulation.  Bless him.
We felt it was improtant for him to know what was happening as well.


----------



## lorrie (Dec 29, 2008)

i use my stomach and thighs have tryed other sites but just didnt have the ame control of the pen.i am sure there are alot of conditions were you have to do stuff in public its part of life like breast feeding.i wish people would be more accepting we are not doing it to them and they should be bloody grateful that they dont have to do it.


----------



## Copepod (Dec 29, 2008)

*analogy with breastfeeding*

Lorrie - it's a very good analogy comparing breastfeeding to injecting insulin  - and perhaps also putting in / taking out contact lenses, and saying those who object are fortunate not to need daily injections. In all these examples, the person wants to be left alone - as in not physically knocked and not drawing attention to the action. Still, the opportunity to be discrete is one of the main reasons I use abdomen for injections at meal times, as it's usually possible to "hide" under a table, even a fold down tray on a train on aeroplane.

Loopy Loo - Your daughter has my sympathy about being woken up by her 7 year old bother when trying to sleep on a car journey. I know we're adults, but fortunately, my partner can fall asleep much more easily than I can, something he inherited from his mother, so I dose myself with caffeine, turn on the radio and drive all the way home (typically long journeys, 6 hours or more)- he usually wakes up when I stop to have a break. He does understand that if I ever say "I need food", I mean it, not just being greedy. In the same way, I tell him if I'm going to sleep or just nap. 

However, once we swapped roles - I had to wake him 2 hourly through a night in a tent after the prologue of an expedition adventure race when he had landed on his nose - I knew the medic, and she knew I was a nurse / first aider and also that I was more likely to detect any unusual behavour that might indication a brain injury, as opposed to his normal unusual behaviour of not responding to questions. I think she was wise not to want such a sweaty body in close proximity (no showers). I explained to him that I would keep asking and prodding until I got a coherent reply. We made it through the night, and he completed the race, some 4 days and nights later.


----------



## MadLogician (Dec 30, 2008)

I rotate my injections between thighs and stomach, but in public always use my stomach even for basal doses.  In seven years I've only once had any comment (someone asked me if I could do it in the toilets, I said it wasn't hygienic).  Most people don't notice even if they're sitting at the table with you.


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Mikee,

I inject in my stomach, arms, legs and get my dad to give me a hand to do the jabs in my buttocks. I was shown how to inject in my arms by myself a fair while back but only tried it recently and it's really good.

Tom H


----------



## kitemaster (Dec 30, 2008)

*injecting in toilets, Huummmm!!!!*

Whilst in hospital they dont expect you to dissappear in the toilets to do your injections so why are we expected to hide in toilets when out and about?  
We are on medication, we dont complain when people take tablets or when asthmatics use inhalers. So why are we singled out!

If you dont like it look away, I personally dont like people picking their nose in public but it doesnt stop people from doing it...


----------



## kincaidston (Jan 2, 2009)

i used to hide in toilets to give myself insulin but i was only having two injections a day when i swithed a more flexible regime i gave up on toilets pretty quickly and going to t in the park certainly put me off doing it in toilets... nobody has ever said anything to me about it and my wife is more aware of people staring than i am... i'm too busy playing with sharp objects anyway


----------



## grahams mum (Jan 2, 2009)

i think is good to inject in public so people understand what really mean been diabetic if somebody ask me question i am always happy  to explain


----------

